# Is two better than one?



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I have a 90G tank. I'm keeping African Cichlids. What watt heater is best?

Is having two 200w's or two 250w's better than one 300w?

Which uses less electricty??


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

vinjo said:


> I have a 90G tank. I'm keeping African Cichlids. What watt heater is best?
> 
> Is having two 200w's or two 250w's better than one 300w?
> 
> Which uses less electricty??


I think its best to use the appropriate size heater for your tank and therefore I only use one heater per tank.

I like the in-line heaters such as Hydor ETH or Rena Smart Heaters.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c231238/p16505224.html
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c378003412/p17089615.html

But if you're not using a canister filter I would suggest the Jager heaters.
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5810/c195250/p17579935.html
--
Paul


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Two heaters with a total wattage is better in terms of more even heating as well as less risk if the heater fails in the on position.


----------



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I am using a eheim 2217, and I would only go Jag for heaters.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The brand is not as important as the total wattage not being enough to cook your fish. Even Jager heaters have cooked fish. In addition, overly large heaters cycle on and off more often, (often) shortening their life. If you go with one heater, do not exceed the wattage recomended by Jager.


----------



## PanzerFodder (Oct 15, 2010)

BillD said:


> The brand is not as important as the total wattage not being enough to cook your fish. Even Jager heaters have cooked fish. In addition, overly large heaters cycle on and off more often, (often) shortening their life. If you go with one heater, do not exceed the wattage recomended by Jager.


Thats Intresting, as I just bought a Jager 100 Watt Heater to go on a 20 Gallon tank, on the box it says for 26 to 40 gallon! and I assumed it would be OK? as all the other makes of heater in the 100 watt range say that they are good for tanks from 16 to 30 gallons?.

Is the "jager 100 watt" ok to use with the 20 gallon tank?, as it will be for my daughter and I don't want to risk cooking her fish, or there will be hell to pay 

Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

PanzerFodder said:


> Thats Intresting, as I just bought a Jager 100 Watt Heater to go on a 20 Gallon tank, on the box it says for 26 to 40 gallon! and I assumed it would be OK? as all the other makes of heater in the 100 watt range say that they are good for tanks from 16 to 30 gallons?.
> 
> Is the "jager 100 watt" ok to use with the 20 gallon tank?, as it will be for my daughter and I don't want to risk cooking her fish, or there will be hell to pay
> 
> Cheer's...PanzerFodder...


More often than not the recommendation on heaters is a worst case scenario, meaning you can go with a smaller heater no problem. Best way to determine what heater you need is to do some actual math ... or cheat by using a site that does the math for you like this site: http://www.kernsanalysis.com/HeaterCalculator.cgi

Enjoy,
Harry


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I only have one Jager, a 50 W that has no problem heating a 15 gallon tank. How large a heater is needed depends on the actual difference between the tank temperature and the room temperature. Regardless, it is a good idea to keep tabs on the tank temperature in any heated tank.


----------

